# 2012 OUTDOOR Decorations Thread



## Madame Leota

Woo Hoo! It's started! Can't wait to see everybody's displays, but mine won't be up for a couple of weeks. I may get the graveyard fence and the tombstones up next weekend if I have some help, but I won't have anything big out for a while. I like to let it gradually build throughout the month of October so it doesn't get old by the big day.
Have fun decorating, h333!


----------



## Scatterbrains

Just checking if thIs is the Official Outdoor Decorations Thread?


----------



## byondbzr

I may start decorating out there today..


----------



## Rania

Not starting until October 5th and it will take 3 weeks to complete.


----------



## halloween333

Here's what I did today


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

I was just thinking it was about time for this thread to pop up! We put up our fencing a couple nights ago... and things will slowly start to trickle out.


----------



## byondbzr

I just did some light decorating in my front flowerbed..


----------



## Rania

halloween333 said:


> View attachment 130613
> 
> 
> Here's what I did today


Great picture! Did you make those?


----------



## Rania

byondbzr said:


> I just did some light decorating in my front flowerbed..
> 
> View attachment 130620


hehe love the feetsies!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

Just gunna sub this thread for later


----------



## jenscats5

Put the lights up just now - orange and purple lights across the front....


----------



## Saki.Girl

worked mostly on inside of house this weekend but did get the fencing up for my graveyard and just finished this sing lots more to add and to come


----------



## jenscats5

LOL @ the sign Saki!!


----------



## halloween333

Saki.Girl said:


> worked mostly on inside of house this weekend but did get the fencing up for my graveyard and just finished this sing lots more to add and to come


hahaha love the sign


----------



## halloween333

Rania said:


> Great picture! Did you make those?


Thank you! & nope, got them at michaels


----------



## Scottv42

Got most of my stuff up today, a few things left to do. I am bummed though my night pictures didn't turn out so well. Here are a couple of pictures though.


----------



## halloween333

Scottv42 said:


> Got most of my stuff up today, a few things left to do. I am bummed though my night pictures didn't turn out so well. Here are a couple of pictures though.


Awesome set-up! Coming along nicely


----------



## BlackFriday

Got most of my yard set up, will post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Well I am completely hosed. My backyard renovation is 6 weeks behind and the guys are using my front yard to access the back... so no idea when the decor goes up. I am pretty steamed it is taking this long.


----------



## halloween333

HalloScream said:


> How well would LED tea lights work in lighting up a small area outside like an enclosed patio? Could one work inside a pumpkin?


It could work, you wouldjust need quite a few to light the whole patio!


----------



## LadyRohan

I'm too paranoid to put outdoor decor just yet. Afraid stuff will get stolen if I start too early.


----------



## The Director

Same here, LadyRohan


----------



## Madame Leota

I just love that some of you live in areas that are already decorated! Nothing like that here for sure so I'll just live vicariously through this thread. Plus, I am moving sooooooooo slowly this year that this thread may be* all *I get!


----------



## Figtreejohn

Started early on the roof this year. Fog cannon didn't work last time so I got a better machine & some froggy's juice. Perfect!


----------



## MissMandy

That looks fantastic!


----------



## jenscats5

Wow FigtreeJohn - that looks awesome!!!!


Set up 1 area of my yard tonite..........lost a half string of lights too (SIGH!) so they need to be replaced now.....


----------



## BlackFriday

Here is part of the yard at night, my first year adding lighting like this to the haunt and I definitely like how it came out so far


----------



## ctarpey

put the columns up today and start of the fence... alot more to put up as the official build day isn't till October 6th, but everyone has been asking me to start in my neighborhood so i thought id put something up.


----------



## jenscats5

ctarpey said:


> put the columns up today and start of the fence... alot more to put up as the official build day isn't till October 6th, but everyone has been asking me to start in my neighborhood so i thought id put something up.


Nice looking fence & columns! But I especially like your portico......I want one for my house!!


----------



## LadyRohan

Figtreejohn said:


> View attachment 131629
> View attachment 131624
> 
> 
> Started early on the roof this year. Fog cannon didn't work last time so I got a better machine & some froggy's juice. Perfect!



Soooooo Awesome!!!!


----------



## BlackFriday

Here's some more pics


----------



## Tconahaunter

Unfortunately for myself there will be no pictures of this years haunt until "the big day". This year I have incorporated a lot of electronic controlled props which don't like the rain. I compare my yard haunts to the Superbowl, a years worth of planning and construction to be executed in one day. My haunt is usually set up starting the evening of the 30th and are mostly torn down by the end of Nov. 1st.


----------



## ctarpey

My mom is sick of the portico look... theres a tree across my house the town refuses to take down. It will fall...its getting close any storm now... When it does its gonna take the portico with it.. My mom doesnt mind cause if that happens my father says hell build a porch with the insurance money... WIN!


----------



## Muffy

Black Friday....love the pictures!


----------



## BlackFriday

Thanks Muffy!


----------



## hippieman556

i love looking at all the yard setups


----------



## dbruner

I'm going to start on mine this weekend. Tomorrow I'm going to go get the tombstone stakes and spray paint them gray so I can attach to the tombstones on Sunday. Thanks again for the great idea of real stakes and velcro for the tombstones! This will be my first year of not having to re install them daily. I'm going to use one on my mummy too. This is also my first year of having power in the front yard, I had an outlet installed a few weeks ago. I have an inflatable spooky tree and a light up pumpkin so far.


----------



## dbruner

BlackFriday said:


> Here's some more pics
> 
> View attachment 131702
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131703
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131704
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131705


Wow! Your props are incredible.


----------



## BlackFriday

thank you dbruner!  More pics to come!


----------



## BlackFriday




----------



## kittyvibe

everyones setups look boo-tiful!


----------



## Roadkill_be

I see a lot of pumkins al ready, do you all place new ones after, lets say a wheek, or are they fake?
My pumkins where rotten after about a wheek last year


----------



## BlackFriday

The ones that I have in my pics are all fake haha I'll be picking up a few real ones soon


----------



## moonwitchkitty

cant wait to start setting up mine, those props look awesome


----------



## LadyRohan

I don't have outdoor decor out just yet but I was taking a walk last night and saw 3 of my neighbors with some stuff out. Nothing major.. just light up pumpkins but I was still thrilled to see it.


----------



## dane82

LadyRohan said:


> I don't have outdoor decor out just yet but I was taking a walk last night and saw 3 of my neighbors with some stuff out. Nothing major.. just light up pumpkins but I was still thrilled to see it.


i agree, it's always an exciting time of year when i notice the first halloween decorations going up.


----------



## jenscats5

2012 Yard Setup:










My neighbor LOVES the lawnmower prop.....reminded us to remember to put it out this year!!


----------



## MissMandy

Awesome displays everyone! I love your pumpkin man, Black Friday! And jenscat, your pumpkin patch is cool! The lawnmower victim made me giggle


----------



## jenscats5

Part 2:



















Made the post with the cherub out of an old banister column......


----------



## jenscats5

MissMandy said:


> Awesome displays everyone! I love your pumpkin man, Black Friday! And jenscat, your pumpkin patch is cool! The lawnmower victim made me giggle


Thanks Mandy!! Shouldn't try & mow thru the pumpkin patch - BAD things happen!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283

im going to start putting mine out tomorrow and wednesday. super excited.


----------



## LadyRohan

jenscats5 said:


>


I like that idea a lot using all the orange lights to make it look like a fire.


----------



## jenscats5

LadyRohan said:


> I like that idea a lot using all the orange lights to make it look like a fire.


Thanks!!! Lowe's started putting out their Xmas lights, so we used 2 strings of red lights & put the flash bulbs in, so they flash opposite each other & looks sort of like a fire.....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*not going to put up the cool stuff until Halloween night but here is what i have up so far. beautiful wreath that Miss Mandy gave me for SR and some other goodies*


----------



## jenscats5

Moonwitchkitty - looks great!!! Love the hand in the flower pot!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*And some more will post the rest of the yard closer to the date*






.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

jenscats5 said:


> Moonwitchkitty - looks great!!! Love the hand in the flower pot!!


thank you


----------



## MissMandy

Looking good, mwk! I'm happy you like the wreath


----------



## dbruner

That's awesome looking! How did you do the lighting?


----------



## James B.

I got started this weekend, more to come later.


----------



## vwgirl

I love the owl.  Looks super nice. I wish I had a front porch.


----------



## MissMandy

Looking spooky, James!


----------



## Hoopah1972

James B, what kind of blue light is that? The ones that I find arent very bright and look more of a turquoise color.


----------



## LadyRohan

Awesome graveyard. Wish mine looked that good.


----------



## James B.

Thanks everyone. Hoopah1972 I use blue CFLs from Home Depot


----------



## halloweenfan5

James B. said:


> Thanks everyone. Hoopah1972 I use blue CFLs from Home Depot


Like these?? http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...0053&langId=-1&keyword=blue+CFL&storeId=10051

I am looking for better lighting and yours looks FANTASTIC!!!! Great scene - love the owl, the boarded up windows, and the fence. Everything looks great. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## James B.

halloweenfan5 said:


> Like these?? http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...0053&langId=-1&keyword=blue+CFL&storeId=10051
> 
> I am looking for better lighting and yours looks FANTASTIC!!!!


Yes exactly, I have a number in red, blue, and green. The green in this case is a CLF flood from HD. I use a combo of clamp lamps with hoods and yard spots without a hood (Walmart after xmas sale) to place them.

So you know in this image there are 4 blue bulbs in the yard and one in the ceiling of the porch as well as a green flood in the yard and a red bulb on the porch. The flicker candle bulbs in my yard and door lamp came off a sting of Halloween lights I grabbed at Rite Aid last year.

The owl I got at improvements catalog last year, I don't see him this year at all. However they have the black version at the Spirit store this year, I did not look online for the white version.


----------



## jenscats5

James B - looks great!!! Awesome lighting!


----------



## kab

All the pictures so far are awesome!!!


----------



## lisa48317

James B. said:


> I got started this weekend, more to come later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I love the LEDs!! Such gorgeous color! And the boarded up windows! That is the one thing that the hubby put his foot down about me doing, the big Poo. So I'm going to shred a couple back garbage bags and hang them over the windows, under the blinds. I see a lot of potential with that upper railing, too!


----------



## James B.

They are CLF bulbs actually. My boarded up windows are on stilts in front of the windows so no real damage to the windows. The garbage bag idea is a good one, tulle cloth would work too. 

I hope to get a FCG done this year for the balcony.


----------



## Paint It Black

Here is the little patio area where lots of kids walk by our condo - turned into Shipwreck Cove for this month. The sidewalk also goes to our front porch area, where I plan to do a little more decorating. 









I've been adding photos to my photo album on my profile page if you would like to see more. Here are just a few more:


----------



## bkszabo

Everyone's set up is so nice, good job everyone!


----------



## LadyRohan

I love your pirate patio!


----------



## crazy xmas

Today I start the build and pics to fallow looking great everybody!


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> Here is the little patio area where lots of kids walk by our condo - turned into Shipwreck Cove for this month. The sidewalk also goes to our front porch area, where I plan to do a little more decorating.
> 
> View attachment 132715
> 
> 
> I've been adding photos to my photo album on my profile page if you would like to see more. Here are just a few more:
> 
> View attachment 132716
> 
> 
> View attachment 132718
> 
> 
> View attachment 132717


Wow this is totally outstanding I love everything you have done Paint!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Here's a couple shots of my front yard yard.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thank you Mr. Gris, pumpkinpie and creepycathy for your nice comments on our little patio display.

Oh, and KittyVibe, they got their rum last night. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Guest

Well I have been working around the clock especially now that I am a papa of twins  So far we have about a third of the pumpkin patch out, roof, fencelines, and part of graveyard. Hopefully by Sunday we will be closer to finish but here is a sneak peak of tonights progress for those wondering what I am up to over here.


----------



## MissMandy

Everyone's displays really looks awesome! I so wish I had a front yard


----------



## halloweenfan5

I finally started on my home display today - I've been so wrapped up getting everything ready for our haunt fundraiser that I have been neglecting my home display!! But - yesterday I got all the electrical ready, plugged in the orange mini-lights along the roof, hung black mini-lights around the door, put up the cemetery fence and set up the inflatable tree we bought this year from Walmart. When I get home today I plan on putting up some of the figures in the window (can't put them outside because they would get stolen), and maybe get the coffin out of the basement. If I can get that stuff done I'll post some pics of it tomorrow!! 

Hope others are getting good weather today to so they can get some work done too. Happy Haunting!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

I managed to get my tombstones out on Monday before it started pouring down rain. Today is the 3rd day of rain. My props are lined up in the garage and I'm just waiting for it to dry out so I can proceed with the yard haunt. 

Happy October, Floridians, lol.!!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3

My Trick or treaters


----------



## MissMandy

Oh I love that, pf3! That first pic is just to die for


----------



## Paint It Black

Purpleferrets3. Your set-up looks so authentic. Just love it!


----------



## Rania

purpleferrets3 said:


> View attachment 133029
> 
> 
> My Trick or treaters
> 
> View attachment 133030


So fantastic!


----------



## Paint It Black

Our front porch:


----------



## Madame Leota

Wow! Everyone's setups are looking great! I'm actually getting excited about setting mine up now. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Guest

Orange......I love orange....


----------



## Guest

purpleferrets3 said:


> View attachment 133029
> 
> 
> My Trick or treaters
> 
> View attachment 133030


I love this! What a great display and use of an antique great job! That defines and says it all!


----------



## Arlita

JensCats5 I love your witch display, last year I got a couple strings of flicker bulbs never thought of using the retaining wall block to go around them.


----------



## Arlita

Great job Paint it Black love anything pirate.


----------



## Paint It Black

Today my husband suggested adding some more of the camouflage netting to the wall around our patio, and I have to say I was amazed at what a difference it made in our pirate display. Check it out and see what you think of the before and after:

Before:









After:


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, that made a big difference! Looks great


----------



## GhostTown

Got my first installment of pumpkins yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Ghosttown that is one heck of a truck load!!!!

We are at the halfway mark! Still need to finish the front of the cemetery out with stones and add all the skeletons, creatures and groundbreakers. The ghost scenes need to go up in the back of the haunt place all the spider victims. The good news is the pumpkin patch is done!!! The roof is done!! The fences are done!!! The stage is done!!!! The driveway is done!!! Here is the progress report:


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow Ghosttown, can't wait to see what you do with all those pumpkins.

Mr. Gris, your pumpkin patch has also grown, and it was already huge last year. I like the little witch scene, and the cemetery is looking good too.


----------



## mariposa0283

this is what i have done outside so far. going to get the graveyard put together later this week or early next week.


----------



## MissMandy

GT ~ WOW! That's a lot of pumpkins! 
Gris ~ Awesome as always!
mariposa ~ Looking good! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Halloween Scream

I love looking at everyone's outdoor pictures!

James B - I remember your haunt from last year. I love the rich use of color in your floods.

Mr. Gris - Congratulations on your twins! You must be so excited for their first Halloween.

GhostTown - I can't wait to see what your setup will look like this year. Any display with that many pumpkins must be amazing!

Great work everyone!


----------



## sookie

Phase One of Operation Halloween at Sookie's is now complete. Backyard is done, front yard has the lights up in the trees.

First year the kids RAN to my house to ask what I was doing, 'are you putting up the graveyard again' ''OMG she's decorating! '

LOL


----------



## creepingdth

*video of my yard*

[video=facebook;4507103686269]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4507103686269[/video]


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Looks wonderful everyone is doing a great job


----------



## vwgirl

Here is a really bad shot of our yard. Its hard to get a good shot at night with static lights, but trying to get it while LOR is doing its thing is tough.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

halloween333 said:


> View attachment 130613
> 
> 
> Here's what I did today


Nice setup, whered you get those tombstones?


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

byondbzr said:


> I just did some light decorating in my front flowerbed..
> 
> View attachment 130620


Also a very nice one!


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Scottv42 said:


> Got most of my stuff up today, a few things left to do. I am bummed though my night pictures didn't turn out so well. Here are a couple of pictures though.
> 
> View attachment 130709
> 
> 
> View attachment 130710
> 
> 
> View attachment 130711
> 
> 
> View attachment 130712


Really cool setup!


----------



## SpookyMag

Wow you are all so organized and everything looks so good

love the monster mash wish I could do that kind of stuff


----------



## bayoubrigh

Monster mash was great - even got my wife commenting it was cute. I mentioned we could do something like that for Christmas lights too..... (perhaps a purchase for next year.)


----------



## LadyRohan

@ creepingdth... WHOA! That's A LOT of props you got there! Must take you time to get all that set up.

@ Mr. Gris... Love all the pumpkins! 

@ vwgirl... Love your light show!


----------



## SweetnScary

I'm starting my outside decoration set up today... and we are having the kids party next weekend!! It's been raining in NY for days, so I'm getting a bit of a late start.Going to start now... hopeing to get it all finished over this weekend... lets hope the weather holds! I'll post photos asap!


----------



## camsauce

I really like all the 'styles' people have done in this thread. There is a lot of creativity and each of them has a unique look. Would be awesome to live on a street with all of these so you could get the whole experience.


----------



## 22606

Nice setups, all


----------



## baykay1984

Sadly we cannot decorate our front yard (most of it is behind a 6' colourbond fence anyway, because the people in our area would just steal it or wreck it, however we will be setting up the whole front half or our yard behind the fence, people have to walk through a haunted hallway that we set up along the front part of the house to get to the treats... Last year my brother wore a haockey mask and his mechanics overalls (very grubby!) and a bloddy apron. He sat in a chair half way along the hallway, very still, let the people walk past him then chased them the rest of the way. It was great because most people throught he was a dummy!
All you yards/decks/porches are very nice and I love how most people over there decorate. I can honestly say there is NOTHING like my house on halloween in my whole town  I have had paople drive from the next town over to visit. I am hoping it will catch on.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Almost done  Overall view of entire scene








The front porch area








The Witch scene, looking at their spell book (witch's eyes fade in and out red)

Closer up, to see the potions shelf
















Another scene, I will have a caged child here, who is about to get "stewed" (Still building the cage)
















One of my hand made tombstones- my first attempt! I made 10 

















There are lots more.... but this is overall look


----------



## kittyvibe

love everyones displays! 3pinkpoodles, Id be nervous going up your walk with all that webbing nearby, that tells me theres a scary spider in there, lol. Love everything youve done there!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thansk KittyVibe - I may take down the webbing on Halloween! I just have it there for now temporarily to keep people out of my display. I'll have to see how the webbing looks at night when I get the lights set up though- We'll see. I am so excited to be done with themain set up though!


----------



## kloey74

3pinkpoodles--you are super talented with spider webs. I always get frustrated and I swear more ends up on my than the bush!


----------



## tamster

creepingdth said:


> [video=facebook;4507103686269]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4507103686269[/video]


I love the skeleton swing how did you make it turn like that? what kind of motor?


----------



## mariposa0283

kloey74 said:


> 3pinkpoodles--you are super talented with spider webs. I always get frustrated and I swear more ends up on my than the bush!


i have that same problem, i absolutely HATE doing cobwebs. i think this year is my last year doing them indoors. theres more stuff to snag them on outside and my ceilings inside are so high i cant reach them so the cobwebs stop about 2 feet from the ceiling lol. looks weird.


----------



## OctoberDream

creepingdth Holy cow thats a lot of work. Great video. My fav is the breathing grave.


----------



## screamqueen2012

3pinkpoodles said:


> Almost done  Overall view of entire scene
> View attachment 133557
> 
> 
> The front porch area
> View attachment 133560
> 
> 
> The Witch scene, looking at their spell book (witch's eyes fade in and out red)
> 
> Closer up, to see the potions shelf
> View attachment 133563
> 
> 
> View attachment 133569
> 
> 
> Another scene, I will have a caged child here, who is about to get "stewed" (Still building the cage)
> View attachment 133562
> 
> 
> View attachment 133571
> 
> 
> One of my hand made tombstones- my first attempt! I made 10
> 
> View attachment 133580
> 
> 
> View attachment 133574
> 
> 
> There are lots more.... but this is overall look



i'm curious, what do you do when it rains...i cant do my yard like this this early due to weather here...i do one version thats weather proof then switch it to the other version.


----------



## Chrissy

The first part of my outside decor... 
The second photo shows a ghost face on top of my Quivering Doorman... that normally can not be seen...kinda creepy!


----------



## MissMandy

Great setup, pinkpoodles! I love when a yard haunt will have a theme (it appeals to my OCD  ).


----------



## Kelloween

purpleferrets3 said:


> View attachment 133029
> 
> 
> My Trick or treaters
> 
> View attachment 133030


I love this!!!


----------



## Kelloween

I keep losing this thread and I am trying to watch everyone's progress..I havn't begun yet due to work..maybe Monday after I mow the yard one last time....Everyone's is looking very spooky and great!


----------



## River-Ghost

Very Creepy Chrissy!..... I like it!.....


----------



## im the goddess

OMG this looks so great, and the skeleton doll baby is an fabulous touch.



purpleferrets3 said:


> View attachment 133029
> 
> 
> My Trick or treaters
> 
> View attachment 133030


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*My mother used to paint faces on pumpkins when i was little figure I would turn it into a Family tradition with a newbie Jason *


----------



## im the goddess

That's a great idea about the tradition, and the pumpkins look great too.



moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 133751
> *My mother used to paint faces on pumpkins when i was little figure I would turn it into a Family tradition with a newbie Jason *


----------



## moonwitchkitty

im the goddess said:


> That's a great idea about the tradition, and the pupkins look great too.


thank you


----------



## Drez

new member here but been going through a lot of post getting ideas and tips. here is where i am at so far a couple shots of the front yard in day and night. 

still need to add a couple more items (groundbreakers, coffin and lights) but its coming along nicely for my first year with a front yard. 

overall front of house









patio









graveyard









and in front of porch 









and a blurry / dark shot of the yard at night










like i said im hopefully building a coffin and FCG this week plus a couple of the props i havent put out yet. just got done making my fog chiller for the grave yard so hopefully in a week or so i can take some good pictures with my good camera when i do a dry run.

im trying to spend my time on maximizing layout and lighting as i feel that sometimes less is more if it is set up right. any tips or opinions please let me know.

and yes those are all store bought stones  me and my wife bought our house last dec and never had a place to make my own. next year i should have a few made though


----------



## HalloScream

^ Looks great. I'm loving everybody displays especially the pirate one. I can't remember the poster who posted it.

Here's my display on my patio. I had to make some changes because I got bushes in front of my railing. I had to figure out a way to elevate some of my stuff.


----------



## Captain No Beard

Built a fence, started digging a grave, got lazy, and threw the skelly in, haha.


----------



## MissMandy

Omg you actually dug up some dirt, Captain? That's great!
Drez, your yard is looking good! I particularly love the skellie enjoying his cigar and beer  Welcome to the forum!
Looking good, HalloScream  Looks like ya got the Medusa everyone here fell in love with.


----------



## Guest

Finally done putting out the whole haunt!


----------



## Drez

Gris outstanding display. that looks great!!


----------



## Guest

Drez thank you for your compliment! Welcome to the forum and I love your display


----------



## Drez

Mr. Gris said:


> Drez thank you for your compliment! Welcome to the forum and I love your display


thank you. like i said im maybe 70% done and hopefully i can get everything finished and out by tuesday night for a dry run. still playing around with light angles and what not.


----------



## jenscats5

Gris - looks awesome!!! LOVE all those pumpkins!


----------



## jenscats5

Arlita said:


> JensCats5 I love your witch display, last year I got a couple strings of flicker bulbs never thought of using the retaining wall block to go around them.


Thank you!!! The pavers were just sitting around @ my step-daughter's house, so I requisitioned them!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Gris, great as always! Lots of good lighting thisyear.

I am loving all the pics that everyone is showing. Keep them coming!!


----------



## Guest

Thank you everyone for your kind words I really like how it turned out. Everyone else is this plays are looking so great as well.FZx


----------



## James B.

Added a bit more:


----------



## Rilo88

So this is the outside - The point is to distinguish the whole outside of the house and come Halloween week (because we party for a week), the actual house will be invisible from the outside. This was actually the easiest to set up, the fabric entrance you see is where it becomes really intense. That leads to a whole different world and it's a time consuming and frustrating process but worth it!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow that looks so good, welcome to the fourm


----------



## ElGuapoGuano

Here's my yard so far...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Wow ElGuapo...!! How do you get the spider web to illuminate so well!! DO you use glow int he dark fluid on the web? VERY VERY nice effect! *


----------



## Guest

ElGuapoGuano said:


> Here's my yard so far...
> View attachment 134209


Supurb lighting and I love that web!


----------



## vwgirl

Here is another video of our light show.


----------



## lisa48317

Rilo88 said:


> So this is the outside - The point is to distinguish the whole outside of the house and come Halloween week (because we party for a week), the actual house will be invisible from the outside. This was actually the easiest to set up, the fabric entrance you see is where it becomes really intense. That leads to a whole different world and it's a time consuming and frustrating process but worth it!


WOW!! Just WOW!!! 

That's awesome!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Posted this also in the Halloween props section. I'm putting on a haunt for the first time this year, so I've been setting up my graveyard and testing out lighting and fog to make sure everything's working correctly. I'm really pleased with how everything's coming out so far.

Here's the graveyard with all the effects going:



















Here are close ups on some of the stones I made. The graveyard's using a mix of homemade stones (most of the larger, cooler stuff), and small dollar store stones to flesh things out.



















The ground breaker in front of this last stone started out as an 18-inch half-blucky from the 99 cents only store. I'm pretty happy with how he came out:


----------



## Arlita

I have been moving very slowly this year with prop making and setting up my yard I bought a mask off Ebay and made a tree for my yard this year,. The legend said she was found guilty of being a witch and buried alive under a tree. She then grew with the tree and would cast a spell on anyone crossing her path (didn't say what kind of spell), tell me what you think.


----------



## Captain No Beard

Looks amazing!


----------



## Arlita

Thanks Captain.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Arlita- I love that tree witch! She / he is creepy! 

The Monster Squad- Your neighbors are lucky to get to experience your cool set up! YOur stones are really impressive as is the dollar store ground breaker you spruced up ! GREAT work!

And RILO88---- OMGoshhhhh! Wow- Holy cow- what a spectacular set up you have! Yay for all these amazing pictures. Please keep posting!!!


----------



## The Real Joker

Everyone is posting some amazing pictures of their outdoor decorations!

Outstanding  !!


----------



## mrincredibletou

Arlita, the tree is unreal!


----------



## Arlita

Thanks 3pinkpoodles & mrincredibletou and it's a she, you should hear her laugh ( not really just in my head LOL).


----------



## mariposa0283

small half of our cemetery








other side, i like this side much better

















my ghetto spooky tree thing. not too crazy about it but oh well. i get to burn it after halloween. i might add more to it if i feel up to it, wich given how im feeling at the moment, it aint gonna happen. 









and the ugly green cobweb is blacklight reactive. it'll glow awesome at night with the blacklight on. i have more to do out there but im burnt out today. i cant emphasize enough how much i absolutely despise hanging cobwebs.


----------



## mariposa0283

and heres some of the porch


----------



## cmerli

All these great set ups make me want to get out and do mine. The plan is to set up October 13 and 14.


----------



## Scooter072

Wow....everyone's stuff looks amazing!!! Here's a few pictures of mine. It's about 95% done now. I've still got to build a fog chiller and add a couple minor touches.


----------



## Matt1

Rilo88 said:


> So this is the outside - The point is to distinguish the whole outside of the house and come Halloween week (because we party for a week), the actual house will be invisible from the outside. This was actually the easiest to set up, the fabric entrance you see is where it becomes really intense. That leads to a whole different world and it's a time consuming and frustrating process but worth it!


You have got to take pics of the inside! I'm dying to see what's in there!


----------



## Matt1

Guys and gals, aren't you all concerned with putting styrofoam tombstones out and the wind destroying them? Or, is there a trick to avoiding that?


----------



## Rashnu2010

Wow all your decorations look awesome  here is a video of my yard this year, love this site it has inspired most of my mechanical decorations.


----------



## Scooter072

Matt said:


> You have got to take pics of the inside! I'm dying to see what's in there!


I throw away the plastic stakes that come with store-bought tombstones and then replace them with 1/8" threaded metal rods. I buy the rods in 3 foot sections at Home Depot and cut them down to the size I want. I fill the hole in the bottom of the tombstone with gorilla glue then put the rods in and let them sit for a couple hours. Once the glue is set, the rods push right into the ground and hold up the tombstones without issue.


----------



## SpookyMag

Well we are getting ready, but long way to go yet, still getting stuff out and picking the spots but here are a few shots from the weekend's work






























still a long way to go and time is running low


----------



## ALKONOST

Great job everyone with the outdoor displays!!!! I still have a ways to go yet. I'm realizing the more I buy to add to my collection this year.. the more I realize my theme is more Spider Lair than anything else. I've been worrying about my cemetery and the fact I don't have a fence to put around it yet. Maybe I'll just go with the all spider theme and let my big spider and web be the center of attention.

Mariposa - I adore your house. It screams decorate me for every holiday possible. Great job on the decor.... I absolutely hate puting up spider webbing too.

Spookymag - if I were into zombies, your zombie lady with the chihuahua would be my first purchase! Very clever idea


----------



## mariposa0283

ALKONOST said:


> Mariposa - I adore your house. It screams decorate me for every holiday possible. Great job on the decor.... I absolutely hate puting up spider webbing too.


i plan on doing just that... i need some halloween props but cant afford them this year... my mom already told me that since ive done this for halloween, the town will be expecting me to do the same for christmas. i dont know if i can afford that. lol 

all the post christmas holidays can suck it though.... i hate spring time holidays.


----------



## The Real Joker

*My Outdoor Halloween Decorations*

Here are a few pictures taken last night - just a few simple decorations (girlfriend's aunts' house)

Whole front of house:










Front door area close up:










Artificial foam pumpkin ( super bright )










Far west window ( color changing skeleton lights and lighted strobing skull )










Close up of skeleton lights:


----------



## Arlita

Hey Joker, I really like the skeleton lights nice job.


----------



## The Real Joker

Arlita said:


> Hey Joker, I really like the skeleton lights nice job.


Thanks so much, Arlita 

I bought them last year @ Target for 75% off...I only paid $2.50


----------



## Madame Leota

OK, here is phase 1 of the graveyard. I've still got my witches, grave digger, and a few other standing props to come later.


----------



## skeleton_jack

oops wrong thread


----------



## offmymeds

OMG!! I'm loving everyones outdoor stuff!!! Really makes me want to take a road trip and stop at everyones houses!! 

Here's a few of mine...


----------



## Arlita

The Real Joker said:


> Thanks so much, Arlita
> 
> I bought them last year @ Target for 75% off...I only paid $2.50


What a steal you lucky dog.


----------



## Arlita

offmymeds said:


> OMG!! I'm loving everyones outdoor stuff!!! Really makes me want to take a road trip and stop at everyones houses!!
> 
> Here's a few of mine...
> View attachment 134648
> View attachment 134649
> View attachment 134650
> View attachment 134651


 OMG who drew the side show signs they look great, I also love the iceream cone.


----------



## matrixmom

Mariposa-looks great. The webbing is excellent, you really stretched it out well and it looks real. Some people get tired I think (i know Im guilty) and it becomes a white mass in places. Looking good....



mariposa0283 said:


> and heres some of the porch


----------



## offmymeds

Arlita, my Mom painted those for me. that particular gene skipped a generation!


----------



## skeleton_jack

Looks wonderful! Care to divulge your lighting techniques?..please!


----------



## MissMandy

Great carnival, offmymeds!


----------



## The Real Joker

Arlita said:


> What a steal you lucky dog.



Thanks once again 

_I was very lucky._ 
They retail for $9.99


----------



## Count Chocula

quick shot with sun going down, my rit ghost is visible in window =)


Been so busy, but finally got most of it up!

Every ones stuff looks so good, it's going to be a good year!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

everybody nice setups  went to go take my stuff down from the attic last night, and kinda shocked, i thought i had more haha but glad i bought alot more this year. i dont know when ill setup up but illbe sure to post pics


----------



## mrincredibletou

Count, I love those pumkin skeleton tree things..... Might have to use those next year. Well done!


----------



## tamster

Very nice yard dislay Count Dracula, love those pumpkin trees, gonna have to do one myself sometime


----------



## lisa48317

I can finally post! I am about 95% set up, just a few details here & there that didn't get put out. It was too freakin' cold & windy yesterday!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks MIss mandy! 

Count , I love your pumkin scarecrow things!! 

Cute Cemetery Lisa! Nice coffin!


----------



## Arlita

Hey Lisa love your setup it was nice to see a picture of Jack I thought Sadie was fat but I think Jack has her beat. I really like your coffin did you make it I like the added pieces on the top and sides gives it a finished look. I will be making my first coffin this weekend wish me luck.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

very nice everyone! here is my yard, first year I've done anything more than JOLs in, well, years! It's a work in progress!









I got pretty much most of my goodies from Hilda in SR1


----------



## Arlita

First off they are not in the yard yet but they will be, second yes they will have clothes on but not too much I don't want to cover up my paint job. I have been practicing with my new airbrush I love it, I need some suggestions on what kind of clothes should put on them mind you not too much.

This was a work in progress the one on the left has two colors flesh & purple the one on the right also has green.










I also added a dark blue should I add any other colors I was thinking a dark yellow?


----------



## Arlita

beautifulnightmare said:


> very nice everyone! here is my yard, first year I've done anything more than JOLs in, well, years! It's a work in progress!
> I got pretty much most of my goodies from Hilda in SR1
> 
> Looks great I really like the bats.


----------



## Creep Master

Looks great nice work


----------



## Guest

Great work everyone. Lisa I love your graveyard it looks so wonderfully spooky!


----------



## lisa48317

Arlita said:


> Hey Lisa love your setup it was nice to see a picture of Jack I thought Sadie was fat but I think Jack has her beat. I really like your coffin did you make it I like the added pieces on the top and sides gives it a finished look. I will be making my first coffin this weekend wish me luck.


Good luck! mine is plywood with 1x2s as trim pieces. 
Jack has actually lost a few pounds this summer. He's very solid!


----------



## Count Chocula

Thanks everyone for the feedback. The scarecrows are my favorites too. 
Here are a couple more i just took with long exposure on my little Easy Share.



















next ill invest in a tripod, the garbage can doesn't do the best job in that department...lol


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

OMG everyone has done such a AWESOME job on their setups so far! I wish I was as brave as you guys but I am much too afraid to get props stloen/vandalized. 
Well....maybe I can start setting up a little something lol!


----------



## Creep Master

newest prop Killer Clown






the only part that was store bought was the outfit gloves and his eyes everything else I made I hope you all like it as much as I do and I will for sure make more !!!!!!!


----------



## Creep Master

Happy Haunting everyone


----------



## MissMandy

Arlita said:


> First off they are not in the yard yet but they will be, second yes they will have clothes on but not too much I don't want to cover up my paint job. I have been practicing with my new airbrush I love it, I need some suggestions on what kind of clothes should put on them mind you not too much.
> 
> This was a work in progress the one on the left has two colors flesh & purple the one on the right also has green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a dark blue should I add any other colors I was thinking a dark yellow?


Really good paint job! I'd suggest using light fabric clothing to not hide your work.


----------



## Arlita

Creep Master said:


> newest prop Killer Clown
> View attachment 135164
> the only part that was store bought was the outfit gloves and his eyes everything else I made I hope you all like it as much as I do and I will for sure make more !!!!!!!


Creep Master you have out done your self he creeps me out, he is so good he could be a character in a movie.


----------



## Arlita

Thanks Miss Mandy I went to Salvation Army yesterday and found a very sheer long sleeved blouse I wish it was longer.


----------



## Drez

finally finished up the display (I think) heres the end result.

light box i made to hold my bank of led spot lights 









my attempt at a FCG. i dont have a motor so i used a small fan i had with a piece of PVC to get at least some movement of the arms.

















first attempt at coffin. i did put a motion sensor in it hooked up to a green light and strobe. should distract the TOTers as they walk up.









graveyard. nothing fancy just fog and a chiller which is not on for the picture.









porch

















front door


----------



## Drez

and now the night shots

light box at night









and display


----------



## Paint It Black

Drez, great job - looks spooky. I love the lighting and the different props you made.


----------



## Drez

thank you!!!!!


----------



## hippieman556

nice looking props


----------



## tamster

what a great idea Drez, I would have to do a few of those light boxes over my property. Brilliant!


----------



## Drez

tamster said:


> what a great idea Drez, I would have to do a few of those light boxes over my property. Brilliant!


i made it with some scrap wood and those cheap ground stake flood light holders. if you take the stake off the round base it has 2 holes to drill the base down. lining them up provided easy way to move the beams left/right and up/down. i was gonna mount it in the tree but for now its on the ground and seems to work good.


----------



## acfink

Here's my 2012 setup, every thing turned out pretty good however my ground breaker zombie broke the first day I had it set up after 20 mins of running (crap ) hahaha.... but I think I can fix it


----------



## Biggie

Im still adding stuff everynight and making more and more stuff everyday after work. I am really playing with atmoshpere effects over props this year, so lots of lighting. I dont want it dark, I want it painted with lights. However I have another corpse/scarecrow, more tombstones, graveyard fence, burlap, and MM Reaper. This is how it stands as of an hour ago.

Edit: ...and we will have 10-15 JOLs done the weekend before the big day to throw around the place.


----------



## tamster

acfink said:


> Here's my 2012 setup, every thing turned out pretty good however my ground breaker zombie broke the first day I had it set up after 20 mins of running (crap ) hahaha.... but I think I can fix it


Nice set up acfink, love to see the night view, how many feet did you make your cemetery fence, looks like a lot of property..


----------



## acfink

Tamster 
THANKS!!!!!! I will be posting some night shots within the next few days, but I have 100' of fence and I could still use another 10' or so.


----------



## tamster

OMG 100 ft of fence!! Holy that must of took months to do


----------



## acfink

tamster said:


> OMG 100 ft of fence!! Holy that must of took months to do


Yeah it took a while but I had a little help...


----------



## ondeko

acfink said:


> Tamster
> THANKS!!!!!! I will be posting some night shots within the next few days, but I have 100' of fence and I could still use another 10' or so.


acfink--Nice looking set up. Where do you store 100' of fence? I need a lot of fence if I decide to do it but I'm holding off making any since i don't know where I'd store it.


----------



## chaney

Third year for a outdoor display


----------



## chaney

Third year for a outdoor display
View attachment 135583


----------



## chaney

One more Picture


----------



## Guest

chaney said:


> View attachment 135586
> 
> One more Picture


amazing work Chaney!!!!


----------



## fan_albaween

Some outside pictures i really love decorating the front of my house!
some of the pictures are on halloween with the fog and the big pumpkins on the bottom i always carve pumpkins on the 31st!
i keep it simple i want it to look scary and like a haunted house
















i had a some good ground fog going that year, the wind always kills it tho 
























i use a ground fogger and one by the clown i use dry ice in both


----------



## acfink

ondeko said:


> acfink--Nice looking set up. Where do you store 100' of fence? I need a lot of fence if I decide to do it but I'm holding off making any since i don't know where I'd store it.


Actually this past year I stored all my fence under my back porch, I had a tarp covering. I kept it in my basement 1 year but it was a pain getting in and out. 
It is a pain storing it but It is worth it to me.


----------



## MissMandy

Awesome yards y'all! 
chaney, fantastic lighting! 
Very spooky fan_albaween!


----------



## Guest

Wow everybody's stuff looks so good!!! Nice haunts!


----------



## ondeko

acfink said:


> Actually this past year I stored all my fence under my back porch, I had a tarp covering. I kept it in my basement 1 year but it was a pain getting in and out.
> It is a pain storing it but It is worth it to me.


thanks. I don't know why a tarp never occurred to me. doh.


----------



## im the goddess

Very nice tombstones, and I like all the colors. The kids should love it.


chaney said:


> Third year for a outdoor display
> View attachment 135583
> View attachment 135584


----------



## im the goddess

Drez, doesn't your skelly realize smoking will kill him?


----------



## theundeadofnight

fan_albaween said:


> i keep it simple i want it to look scary and like a haunted house
> i use a ground fogger and one by the clown i use dry ice in both
> View attachment 135602


Hi fan_albaween ,

Excellent work with creating a creepy looking house . The white lighting really makes your house look like something out of a black & white horror movie .


----------



## MummyOf5

I've got that exact same costume that my kids used to wear! lol


----------



## bkszabo

beautifulnightmare said:


> very nice everyone! here is my yard, first year I've done anything more than JOLs in, well, years! It's a work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got pretty much most of my goodies from Hilda in SR1


I really love the mummy pumpkin!


----------



## brew8354

*My outside decorations so far, daytime*

Here are my outside decorations so far

























View attachment 135763






View attachment 135765






View attachment 135767






















































View attachment 135775












View attachment 135777


----------



## Kymmm

Everybody's yards are really looking great!! We are getting down to the wire! YIKES!! 
Here is what I have so far.


----------



## brew8354

Sorry they are upside down iPad illiterate


----------



## im the goddess

Everyone's displays look great. Kymmm, how did you do your windows? Is it wood or styrofoam?


----------



## pumpkinking30

We had hoped to go all out this year, but due to some unforeseen medical issues and being between jobs, we weren't able to pull it off, but we have even bigger plans for next year. This is our simple outdoor display for this year.


----------



## frogkid11

pumpkinking30 said:


> [
> View attachment 135828
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Pumpkinking30 - where did you get a personalized HM plaque? That is SOOO cool !!


----------



## pumpkinking30

frogkid11 said:


> pumpkinking30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> View attachment 135828
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Pumpkinking30 - where did you get a personalized HM plaque? That is SOOO cool !!
> 
> 
> 
> I got that from the Disney Catalog way back when they did the Haunted Mansion Anniversary stuff at Halloween, probably 2003 or 2004. They had two versions, the original replica from the attraction, and this one that you could have personalized. It came out when they were still doing a paper catalog. I still miss getting those in the mail.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kymmm

im the goddess said:


> Everyone's displays look great. Kymmm, how did you do your windows? Is it wood or styrofoam?


The boards are made of styrofoam and hung with velcro.  This is the third year we have used the same "Boards" so, I may need to make some new ones next year..


----------



## Rilo88

Love everyones decorations! Wish we could all live on the same street and get ****** up!


----------



## MissKiki

I went away for the weekend and came home to this lovely view:








We have so much more to do, but they got a lot done without me directing the build. Good thing I had done a sketch of the possible layout.


----------



## Madame Leota

Miss Kiki, I love it! Especially like the spooky trees. Great job!


----------



## Arlita

MissKiki said:


> I went away for the weekend and came home to this lovely view:
> View attachment 135934
> 
> 
> We have so much more to do, but they got a lot done without me directing the build. Good thing I had done a sketch of the possible layout.


I love the trees in the background how did you make them?


----------



## MissKiki

Thank you Arlita & Leota - the trees are easy to make. Each is an 8ft sheet of plywood. Just draw out your concept tree, put two sheets together an cut with a jig saw. Lights are hot glued to the back to create the glow. I have an up close picture in one of my albums.


----------



## lisa48317

PumpkinKing - your "simple" display is beautiful! 

brew - so far???? You have more? It looks great!

MissKiki - that's hilarious! I love bluckies when they party!


----------



## Arlita

Arlita said:


> I have been moving very slowly this year with prop making and setting up my yard I bought a mask off Ebay and made a tree for my yard this year,. The legend said she was found guilty of being a witch and buried alive under a tree. She then grew with the tree and would cast a spell on anyone crossing her path (didn't say what kind of spell), tell me what you think.


Well everyone I have very sad news we had a storm Saturday night and my witch tree is no more the next day I found her face down in the yard. Unfortuently it is not repairable I was upset/sad for a minute but I must carry on, now my yard really looks empty, guess I will need to make some more stones to fill in the yard.


----------



## Scooter072

Arlita said:


> Well everyone I have very sad news we had a storm Saturday night and my witch treen is no more the next day I found her face down in the yard. Unfortuently it is not repairable I was upset/sad for a minute but I must carry on, now my yard really looks empty, guess I will need to make some more stones to fill in the yard.


That's too bad.....that was a really cool looking prop.


----------



## Arlita

Thanks Scooter


----------



## bkszabo

Arlita said:


> Well everyone I have very sad news we had a storm Saturday night and my witch tree is no more the next day I found her face down in the yard. Unfortuently it is not repairable I was upset/sad for a minute but I must carry on, now my yard really looks empty, guess I will need to make some more stones to fill in the yard.


I am very sorry for your loss! I would have cried, that was an awesome prop/piece of art.


----------



## bkszabo

Well I think we are pretty much done for the most part. I am trying to finish up my big spider but I don't think he will get done in time...so here are my pics.


----------



## Paint It Black

bkszabo, You have a lot of nice blowmolds. And, I see someone else is a sucker for those treat buckets, lol. I love the witches' parking where the mice tails hold the brooms. That reaper display in the window is really scary...and cool. Oh, and I like the little ghost tot'er.


----------



## Guest

Bkszabo that i a great looking display you have. I like it all.


----------



## James B.

U added a spider scene this weekend and my haunted tree:


----------



## brew8354

lisa48317 said:


> PumpkinKing - your "simple" display is beautiful!
> 
> brew - so far???? You have more? It looks great!
> 
> MissKiki - that's hilarious! I love bluckies when they party!


thanks so much!! Still trying to get everything out, always adding outside an in up until the party on Saturday, the 20th. Hoping for good weather, had some rain and wind today and had to fix some things when I got home from work, but not too bad.


----------



## Guest

Here is a great shot of my entrance new and improved with the Reaper I found on Craigslist.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

That's a very cool-looking inflatable Reaper!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

JAMES B Your tree is amazing!!!! I want it!


----------



## Scatterbrains




----------



## mrincredibletou

Scatter, I love the horse. Very impressive


----------



## vwgirl

Scatter very nice. I wish I had the room for something like that!!


----------



## lisa48317

Scatter - nice horse & hearse! Very impressive being life sized! I bet they're really intimidating at night!


----------



## Ghouliet

Arlita said:


> Well everyone I have very sad news we had a storm Saturday night and my witch tree is no more the next day I found her face down in the yard. Unfortuently it is not repairable I was upset/sad for a minute but I must carry on, now my yard really looks empty, guess I will need to make some more stones to fill in the yard.


Sorry to hear that, maybe next year you could make another and give it some holes in the base to insert rebar. The rebar works great in my headstones keeping them up and they sell longer lengths I use in my fencing that would probably work to support your witch.


----------



## Paint It Black

Mr Gris, your house just looks so FUN. Lots to look at and the kids will adore it.

Scatterbrains, your props are so unique and definately make a big statement in your yard.


----------



## offmymeds

Wow Scatter!! That is impressive! Looks awesome


----------



## ondeko

James B. said:


> U added a spider scene this weekend and my haunted tree:


That tree is awesome. How did you make it?


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

All look soo amazing. well looks like im behind  too much college and work (cue worlds sadest tiniest violin)


----------



## Kelloween

I added him to the front porch today..he was suppose to be scary..but ended up not so scary


----------



## blackdogrdc

Finally started setting up outside today. Here are my columns and fences.


----------



## Paint It Black

kelloween, I think the scarecrow looks scary, and probably will look even better in the evening.

blackdog, those are great fences.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Kelloween said:


> I added him to the front porch today..he was suppose to be scary..but ended up not so scary
> 
> View attachment 136290
> 
> View attachment 136291


Nice...how are you lighting it at night?


----------



## Halloweenfan

lisa48317 said:


> I can finally post! I am about 95% set up, just a few details here & there that didn't get put out. It was too freakin' cold & windy yesterday!


I really like your setup a lot. It seems so simple, but it's just so awesome with your funny saying and whatnot. I know it took some hard work to do it, but it's just so great. Halloween can be funny & scary at the same time. I go to an amusement park, and they have all these tombstones that say sayings / rhymes. For me, I like that better than just Rip Bob because it's something to really look at & read. I also like tombstones with pop culture or from horror movies. For instance, someone had a scene where they had the mother of Jason - Ms. Voorhees. That's a great idea.

Probably my 2nd favorite one is the one with Scream, Jason, the aliens, Cujo grave stone, the spider web, etc.

Everyone is doing a great job though. Try to not to lose the power to do it because you are making other people happy / excited to see your houses, and that's what really matters - I think at least it does.


----------



## Kelloween

Scatterbrains said:


> Nice...how are you lighting it at night?


I havn't figured that out yet!! any suggestions??


----------



## LadyRohan

I haven't yet put out my webs and a few props I don't put out till Halloween but this is what I have so far.


----------



## LadyRohan

More......


----------



## ZeboTheClown

im a newbie here but love the site built this little guy to stand on my balcony dont have much space living in an apartment :/


----------



## ZeboTheClown

and also this


----------



## Count Chocula

ZeboTheClown said:


> View attachment 136361
> 
> im a newbie here but love the site built this little guy to stand on my balcony dont have much space living in an apartment :/


love it!

and Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## Paint It Black

Zebo, both of those props will look great!


----------



## ZeboTheClown

Thanks guys!


----------



## Litenin

*Some pix finally*

I haven't posted in quite awhile, but I was able to get some pix the other night. These are of my front yard.











































We are still working on things. So much yet to do and so little time.

Going to add more pix shortly.


----------



## Creep Master

I will have to wait till fri or sat its going to storm here wensday night and be very windy thur and fri. DAM crapy weather lol


----------



## Madame Leota

Here are a few of my cemetery. It's mostly done, although I may add more by Halloween, who knows? My son took some night shots but i haven't seen them yet. When I do I'll post some.


----------



## a witch from canada

hi everyone , well managed to complete alot still a few things need to go up this week before i take final pictures and videos but here are a few picture for this year halloween displays 

Oz Witch









the juggler









one of the pumpkin thieves









our rocking witch









our fortune teller caravan

















the singing pumpkins









our 20 foot tall kitty









sisters pumpkin licious and candy licious


----------



## Madame Leota

Witch, your display is outstanding, as always! And that fortune teller wagon - phenominal! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kymmm

Madame Leota said:


> Witch, your display is outstanding, as always! And that fortune teller wagon - phenominal! Thanks for sharing!


I second that!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

LadyRohan said:


>


Very nice! I like your graveyard.

That spooky tree looks to be quite a good size. How tall is it? And do you remember where you found it?


----------



## Scatterbrains

Kelloween said:


> I havn't figured that out yet!! any suggestions??


Blue or Green floodlight uplighting it


----------



## Kelloween

ty. i have green ones so I'll try it!


----------



## Kelloween

Madame Leota said:


> Witch, your display is outstanding, as always! And that fortune teller wagon - phenominal! Thanks for sharing!


I agree Witch...I love your displays!


----------



## Guest

a witch from canada said:


> hi everyone , well managed to complete alot still a few things need to go up this week before i take final pictures and videos but here are a few picture for this year halloween displays
> 
> Oz Witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the juggler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the pumpkin thieves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our rocking witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our fortune teller caravan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the singing pumpkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our 20 foot tall kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sisters pumpkin licious and candy licious


Every year you blow my mind!!! I dont even know where to start every last detail and piece is in the perfect spot!!! This is truelly a Halloween Work of art you should be proud and brag alot because you earned it!!!


----------



## a witch from canada

Mr. Gris said:


> Every year you blow my mind!!! I dont even know where to start every last detail and piece is in the perfect spot!!! This is truelly a Halloween Work of art you should be proud and brag alot because you earned it!!!


thank you mr gris  i hope to get some picture of the hole house , pumpkin patch and flying witches soon still alot of work to do .


----------



## a witch from canada

Madame Leota said:


> Witch, your display is outstanding, as always! And that fortune teller wagon - phenominal! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you  i enjoyed your pictures too great work  hope you'll post some night time pic too


----------



## a witch from canada

Kelloween , Kymmm thank you


----------



## LadyRohan

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Very nice! I like your graveyard.
> 
> That spooky tree looks to be quite a good size. How tall is it? And do you remember where you found it?


Thanx... my front yard isn't very big and a weird pie shape being the start of the cul-de-sac. I got the trees (I have 2) from Target for 75% off after Halloween 2 seasons ago. They are a little taller than me and I'm 5 ft 6.



Great work everyone! Love to see how everyone is coming along. I hope to get some night shots sometime this week.

@ Mr. Gris: LUV everything! Looks like you have a lot of space to work with.
@ Litenin: Wow you have a lot of stuff! I like the lighting.
@ Madame Leota: I like your fence, graveyard and witches. Great job!


----------



## im the goddess

I hope you don't mind, but I posted "sisters pumpkin licious and candy licious" on my facebook page. I just loved it so much, I wanted to share.



a witch from canada said:


> hi everyone , well managed to complete alot still a few things need to go up this week before i take final pictures and videos but here are a few picture for this year halloween displays
> 
> Oz Witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the juggler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the pumpkin thieves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our rocking witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our fortune teller caravan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the singing pumpkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our 20 foot tall kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sisters pumpkin licious and candy licious


----------



## crazy xmas

WOW that is great nice Halloween display!!!


----------



## TheBerggs

Finally had time to get a few things outside yesterday... more to come. We're doing an "Unhappily Ever After" theme this year. 









The Little Mermaid in her oil pool.








Rip Van Winkle








The Itsy Bitsy Spider Coming Down the Water Spout








The Wailing Tree








Alice in Wonderland

(I promise they will look better with lighting and some fog).


----------



## MissMandy

That tree is awesome, TheBerggs!


----------



## Zombie Sean

I'm still not done! It's taking forever getting set up ... slowly, though, I'm getting there!


----------



## tweety16_6

*my decorations*

some of my decorations. still in the middel of putting everything out.


----------



## tweety16_6

so sorry guys, tought i'd put them in the indoor decoration tread,,,, let's see if i can get them moved somehow...

edit: can't seem to do it myself. maby a moderator can help? ( even tried to delete the post but can't seem to do that either....


----------



## screamqueen2012

What a great job...i love your candy and staging, the juggler and your wagon....just top knotch!!


----------



## ZeboTheClown

Zombie Sean said:


> I'm still not done! It's taking forever getting set up ... slowly, though, I'm getting there!


Very nice!!!!


----------



## cmerli

First year haunter. Please be kind.


----------



## The Real Joker

a witch from canada said:


> hi everyone , well managed to complete alot still a few things need to go up this week before i take final pictures and videos but here are a few picture for this year halloween displays
> 
> Oz Witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the juggler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the pumpkin thieves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our rocking witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our fortune teller caravan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the singing pumpkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our 20 foot tall kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sisters pumpkin licious and candy licious



What a great display...love the giant kitty cat


----------



## greaseballs80

cmerli said:


> First year haunter. Please be kind.
> View attachment 137068
> 
> View attachment 137069
> View attachment 137070
> View attachment 137071
> View attachment 137072
> View attachment 137073


 Good job for the 1st yr. I like it.


----------



## longdog

This is Awesome. I love, love, love the eyeball in the 2nd floor window. Would love to find out how you did that!




vwgirl said:


> Here is a really bad shot of our yard. Its hard to get a good shot at night with static lights, but trying to get it while LOR is doing its thing is tough.
> View attachment 133342


----------



## HalloScream

Love your guys displays. I wish I had a house and yard to decorate.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

Just started last night and messed with some spotlights. Deffinantaly going back to spirit and get more! Will post more when progress is well progressed


----------



## matrixmom

Actually looking good the way it is pyrosax...Too much light and it kills the spook factor


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

True lol the porch is gunna be a blackout room and then a blocked off pathway against the garage so there is so much more to come


----------



## netsirk

Closer to Halloween, I will add some spider webs (a first for me) and of course fog...if Walgreens has any mor skeletons left, I may pick some up to put on roof (crossing my fingers it doesn't snow again).


----------



## dpolking

Got a good start today:


----------



## TheBerggs

MissMandy said:


> That tree is awesome, TheBerggs!


Thanks so much, that one is actually recycled from last year... I'm hoping to get at least another couple of years out of it.


----------



## TheBerggs

Putting a few more things out today...









There's a house on that witch









Wonderland Flower Garden









Cannibal Flower









OMG!!! Did you see that?


----------



## osenator

I'll post more tomorrow in a new folder of my MOCKINGBIRD DRIVE HAUNT.


----------



## SpookyMag




----------



## moonchildani

Like the creepy fencing ~ great way to reuse pallets or old wood ~ look forward to the finished product ~ (tho we are never finished LOL)


----------



## moonchildani

Love the scary tree


----------



## MissKiki

We finally finished last night. Had all the fog machines going and made final tweaks to the lighting. Here's just one pic, the rest are in my album. i hope to get the video edited later this week.


----------



## gregz0r

Here's a cool morning shot I have of the house before our halloween party.


----------



## Rania

Everyone is so talented! Love all of it! Wish i could teleport to everyone's yards one night.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I love everyone's pics! Really keeps you in the Halloween mood.


----------



## brew8354

Everyone's pictures look so good!!! There are so many talented and creative people on this site!! I had my party Saturday (20th) and it turned out great, thank goodness for excellent weather. Here are a few more pics from before the party, we also have a facebook page for our party as well that has all the pics


----------



## osenator

wow! amazing, everyone!


----------



## Paint It Black

I love seeing where people have some of the same decorations I have, and how they use them in their haunt. Gives me lots more ideas!

Osenator, I have 3 of those hanging bats with light-up red eyes, but no trees to hang them in, lol.


----------



## frogkid11

So, I don't put a lot of decorations out in the front of my house because my party is always inside and on the back deck...and people don't spend much time in the front. I set the tone for what is about to come by putting up my homemade columns with "broken" gates and a small family cemetary. The night of the party I will put my standing zombie in the cemetary and have my fog machine on to add to the effect. Here are a couple shots of the set up during the day:

the bigger picture as you walk up to the house:







a close up of one of the columns and gate:







a close up of the other side:







and my little family cemetary:


----------



## halloweenisfun

You all have some really great decorations. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skullboy

longdog said:


> This is Awesome. I love, love, love the eyeball in the 2nd floor window. Would love to find out how you did that!


I think its a TV with Terror Eyes or something along those lines.I use 2 TVs and split the screen.


----------



## fortinbras79




----------



## zandiver

Here is my addition for this year. Enjoy!!

































And here is some video.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-7v15TsX3s




Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Rustie

This was my first year with a real front yard so we went for a skeleton dinner party in a graveyard theme. I definitely owe this forum for the ideas and inspirations for many of the props I built!

You can check out photos here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10100627567092375.2589834.6402328&type=1&l=8bf2bfee8a

Or watch them below!


----------



## MADAM

Sad that it's all over but I'm happily exhausted

Here are a couple of my outdoor photos, just because ~










Master Kronk from the netherworld Zubia









"Ladies of the Night" Wilameana, Winifred, Beulah and novice in training Soltica









Poor bumbling Clara ... missed the landing pad as usual


----------



## MADAM

Eeerie eyes in the bushes









Annual hearse and graveyard photo ... new driver this year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

looks like quite a bit of work looks good.


----------



## MADAM

Thank you Moonwitchkitty ... it was a lot of work but so worth it ... had lots of help for most of the setup.


----------



## MADAM

Rustie ... Looks like a "tasty" set up ... great job.

~Madam


----------



## MADAM

fortinbras79 ... awesome ... awesome and so awesome

~Madam


----------



## MADAM

Zan ... outstanding job ... I'm in awe.

~Madam


----------



## Johan

Here is a video of the front yard display


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

I'm on my iPhone so can't post better pics yet  but here's a teaser of what it was


----------



## piratehouse




----------



## diagia

Here is some of my yard looks a little rough from the wind we had. My daughter took these with her phone. Did not get everything


----------



## Picasso82079

Here are a few shots of our pirate display. This is the second year we have done this and I have added a few more props this year. We had over 200 ToT's and had a photo-op area setup where kids could pose with the pirates. We have a FB page setup where all the pics are loaded so the kids can get their pics. Enjoy!


----------



## drmort

clever ideas, Berggs


----------



## MrMordrid

Here are my photos from this year. http://s90.beta.photobucket.com/user/mrmordrid/library/Halloween 12


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

here we go! 

Pic Of Inside Blackout Room.








Another Angle of Blackout Room (Sorry For Blurriness)








Me In The Pathway After The Blackout Room








Left Side View (Coals/Reaper/Candy area)








Front Porch/Yard Angle 








Me Taunting Guests before i chase the red sweatshirt, and red dress for 100yrds before sliding and scaring another group of ToTs








Me Sliding. (Too Bad The Sparks Weren't Captured)








Yard Daytime








Yard Daytime








Cant wait for 2013  this year has already have me brainstorming what i want to do. amazingly huge turnout this year. So many pics taken. one guy even had a huge production camera taking videos for a good hour. ( didnt ask what for. because i didnt want to break character, stupid me


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## freudstein

well unfortunately we couldnt find our lights this year, but as if is our first year with a decent outdoor space, we at least did something with it!and we got a mini fog machine!


----------



## diagia

I have enjoyed everyones displays.. they are just awesome.. getting ideas for next year


----------



## ondeko

I have pics to uploiad but it'll have to wait. Just got home from a long, rough day, but wanted to check in to see what everyone else had posted.


----------



## Candee

Here are a few pics of mine this year.


----------



## zandiver

Everybody's displays look great. 

Candee, I love your pumpkins. Are they mâché?


----------



## Candee

zandiver said:


> Everybody's displays look great.
> 
> Candee, I love your pumpkins. Are they mâché?


They are and thanks.


----------



## zombiehorror

Some very cool set ups all and some great pictures!

So, I didn't get to finish even the few projects I had for this year and I barely had time to set anything up but somehow it all came together!!

These two ghouls haunt the 2nd floor windows!









This ghoul has a strobe flashing just above it and a blacklight that sits in the window just below its face.









This one is lit by a string of flicker bulbs and for that extra "pop" I put a blacklight at the bottom in the window ledge, the orange/purple combo looks really cool! Unfortunately it doesn't really show up in the pic!









I really need to figure out the right night setting for this new camera!!




































It really isn't this dark on the porch or in the yard at night as I have it all lit with lights and we have a street light in the cul-de-sac!


----------



## zombiehorror

Ok, let's turn on the lights so you can see what's going on!





































Here's some pics that will let you see some of the light effects a little better~

As always Boris was there and Bela but I didn't snap a pic of Bela this year!









The pentagram is lit by a strobe light, whenever it goes off the pentagram virtually disappears!

















The mound of coals flickers orange and red while the cauldron has a mister in it that changes colors!









Here is another smaller mister that changes colors, the skull also illuminates and shines different shapes on the wall/ceiling!









Kids really don't like this little guy, add a fog machine and a strobe light and they really, really don't like him!


----------



## zombiehorror

I really gotta dirty these coffins up, they still look like they are straight off the showroom floor!









This little guy offering his ghoulish treats is always a hit with the kids!!


----------



## zombiehorror

And as the ToT's turn to leave this is their view!


----------



## dbruner

I have that same chimenea, I never thought of having body parts come out of the mouth - that's awesome. What color lights did you use in the bottom?


zandiver said:


> Here is my addition for this year. Enjoy!!
> 
> View attachment 141589
> 
> 
> View attachment 141590
> 
> 
> View attachment 141591
> 
> 
> View attachment 141592
> 
> 
> And here is some video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-7v15TsX3s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Guest

Despite the weather, a far busier work schedule than I had expected and just overall disappointment with a number of things that didn't work out as I hoped, I will always look back very fondly on this year's display because my oldest son became involved the last couple weeks and we worked, laughed, struggled and succeeded together on a number of the things that ended up in the yard. This was entirely his own, we a had a handful of younger kids actually go up and speak to them, very upset, we had to assure them they were fake.

Their arms were removed for their own protection.


----------



## ondeko

*Ondeko's 2012 cemetery*

OK, here are some pics. I have more in my albums. some of the pics are pretty bad, but it's better than the years that i don't get pics at all.
Looking up the hill from the end of the driveway









Looking up the hill from the street









the section in my back yard


----------



## ondeko

More pictures
VIP graves. You can hardly see the latex ground breaker on the left by the Lovecraft TS, but the other ground breaker is pretty obvious. Check out the 2 crypts in the background. On the right you can see the red LED eyes of the grim reaper bust on top of that crypt and on the left there's a cool shadow of a cross TS.









my vampire and bats above Bram Stoker in the VIP section









it worked!!









My new voodoo gravemade with stuff from 2011 and 2012 secret reaper gifts + stuff I had lying around 









left side of my VIP graveyard


----------



## osenator

vid of my pics


----------



## ondeko

one last set of photos. Hope you like them
Standing by the VIP graves looking at the other side of the cemetery. the big crypt is a crate where I store my tombstones. the voodoo grave and my stirring witch are in the background. the far right of the photo shows my 400w fogger and it is at the very left corner of the window to my glass studio









once the ToTs turn toward the studio side of the house this is what they see. I'm the shadow in front of the window. I like this pic--black and blurry is slimming









My wally. he is just to the left of the door and under the window









the door the ToTs come up to. I got the pillars for 75% off at target last year









this is my glass studio where we hand out candy. The foyer in the house is too small to hang out waiting for ToTs to come to the door and is pretty much just a landing between 2 sets of stairs. The studio works well because i can just lock it when we're done and put it away when i get to it. We keep it dark enough that all that crap in the back can't be seen









My wife got tired of her wig and put it on the giant vampire skull that Cornstalkers sent me


----------



## James B.

All the images: 

http://s728.photobucket.com/albums/ww284/Flonzy/Halloween/Halloween2012/Graveyard/Halloween Night/


----------



## Stargon_nc

Here's my second annual garage display...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt2xl6Z2m80&feature=g-crec-u

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDNMaz0DCjo&feature=g-crec-u


----------



## Rania

I spy spandex James B.! Looks great!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I finally got my 2012 Halloween Photos uploaded here! It was my first time doing a yard haunt. I started about this time last year (March 2012).









ANd here's a link to my whole album 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/3pinkpoodles-albums-halloween-2012-my-first-yard-haunt.html














































































*And a few more because I have Halloween 2013 on the brain!*


----------



## Paint It Black

3pinkpoodles, I just looked at all your photos and it is really hard to believe this was your first yard haunt. Awesome job! I loved all your scenes. Good use of props, and looks like you made some unique ones as well.


----------



## matrixmom

3PP: I must say, for it being your first haunt, you have definitely had not had to deal with a learning curve as most of us have. I was expecting a homemade tombstone or 2, a store bought prop or 2 and thats it. You have definitely done your research on this forum. It all looks fantastic. If I can offer a suggestion, I would love to see more night shots.....


----------



## Paint It Black

I second the night shots, and forgot to mention how good I thought your lighting turned out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Figtreejohn said:


> View attachment 131629
> View attachment 131624
> 
> 
> Started early on the roof this year. Fog cannon didn't work last time so I got a better machine & some froggy's juice. Perfect!



Yes, I am just getting around to this thread! But I had to say Figtreejohn (hope you see this at some point) that I love your unique take on creating the pirates's ship. That is something I have never seen done before. Very cool and totally works.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bkszabo said:


> Well I think we are pretty much done for the most part. I am trying to finish up my big spider but I don't think he will get done in time...so here are my pics. ......
> View attachment 136059


Don't you guys just love seeing items you own dressed up differently?! Lots of great ideas you wouldn't have probably thought of yourself. I find it almost a challenge when looking thru everyone's pics to see what things I recognize...like a Where's Waldo activity! Love the doorknocker wreath Bkszabo. Really enjoying seeing what everyone did last year. So many more pages to look thru....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

a witch from canada said:


> hi everyone , well managed to complete alot still a few things need to go up this week before i take final pictures and videos but here are a few picture for this year halloween displays
> 
> Oz Witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the juggler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the pumpkin thieves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our rocking witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our fortune teller caravan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the singing pumpkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our 20 foot tall kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sisters pumpkin licious and candy licious



I'd love to comment on the photos but they are gone! This is SO SAD!!! I know it can be a pain to post photos to an album here if you already store them elsewhere but the community as a whole loses so much when this type of thing happens. Don't mean to pick on you, A Witch From Canada, because I've seen it elsewhere a number of times as well. I remember past years when I've seen your house decorated and you always do a spectacular job. Please everyone use the album storage here to keep your halloween memories alive.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well Halloween is Alive and Well across the country by the looks of this thread. Really enjoyed everyone's yard. Just makes me smile that there are so many people out there that enjoy making it fun for kids and adults alike. Here's to a fun and creative 2013 Everyone.

BTW 3PPs, outstanding first year. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

GHOST OF SPOOKIE, PAINT IT BLACK and MATRIX MOM:

Thanks everyone for checking out my pictures  I had so much fun with it. 2012 will be hard to top for me, as I worked on the haunt since MArch 2012. But - here I am --- back on Halloween Forum, looking for ways to top my first attempt. 

The lighting tips and tombstone building tips, and music tips.... and prop building tips, and learning to work with Great Stuff.... all came form here. So many talented and helpful people like you


----------



## xcindyx

*A video of my pictures.*


----------



## LV Scott T

Our facade last year:


----------

